# Harmon creek



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

caught a few real nice fish on jugs friday mornin up in harmon creek well actually in turkey creek off of harmon creek.Started crappie fishin after that and didnt jug fish again all weekend.


----------



## Nd5t (Oct 16, 2012)

Where did you launch from?


Ron ND5T
2013 Rubicon (Crush)
2003 Rubicon (Blue)


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

We launch from the private ramp at harmon creek ridge across from the marina.you have to have a key to get in the gate.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I've never fished up there and how far from the mouth of marmon creek and lake livingston?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Where's the pictures Ronnie? Did you catch any crappie?


----------



## Nd5t (Oct 16, 2012)

Just wondering as I own Harmon creek marina, 


Ron ND5T
2013 Rubicon (Crush)
2003 Rubicon (Blue)


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, crappie and white bass fishin' from my old jon boat in Harmon creek is one of my favorite memories while I was in school at Sam.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kornbread (Nov 21, 2007)

What happened to the older man that used to own the marina, I believe he lived in or right there around the marina??


----------



## ronniewelsh (Feb 3, 2011)

Kornbread said:


> What happened to the older man that used to own the marina, I believe he lived in or right there around the marina??


I dont know whos runnin the place now. I was there at 11am yesterday tryin to test drive a 22' pontoon Ive been workin on and the place was closed.I talked to someone who was hangin out down there and they said he was there but closed early yesterday so apparently someone is runnin it.p.s. fellow 2cooler nd5t said he owned it but Im not sure that means he runs it.


----------



## Nd5t (Oct 16, 2012)

Sorry. I just seen the post, I am the owner. My Father "Pop" as everyone calls him runs the marina. He lives on site (some of the time) but he is responsible for running the marina. I am trying to sell the marina now as he does not want to run it anymore. :headknock

Ron / ND5T


----------



## coreydry (Sep 2, 2010)

I wish u could talk Pop into staying a few more years.. My boys love his gator jokes..


----------

